# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] World Map for a fantasy world

## CardBearer

Hello everyone.

I have been referred to this forum in order to potentially commission a cartographer in order to get a map of my fantasy world done. Below, you will find the information regarding this commission.

*Layout*
This map will need *two continents*, a western and an eastern one, as well as an *island* on the northern side of the map. The rest of the map is filled by *an ocean.* The two continents are *separated* by the ocean.

_Western continent_
- Mostly composed of forests and plains.
- Separated, roughly in the middle, by a mountain range.
- The shape needs to be as close as possible to a dragon seen flying from above, like so: https://image.shutterstock.com/z/sto...1231482829.jpg. It doesn't need to be a carbon copy (that would look strange for a landmass), but the general shape of it should be evocative of that dragon.

_Eastern continent_
- This continent actually needs to be represented as a complex series of underground tunnels. 
- At least one of the tunnels needs to lead out to the ocean (so the people there can have at least one port town).
- The shape of this continent is vaguely crescent-shaped, compared to its western companion which is thicker. A little bit like a dragon seen from the side: https://image.shutterstock.com/image...1381009979.jpg. Same as above, an exact replica isn't what I'm looking for; more an evocation of a dragon from the side.

_Island_
- Large enough to contain a large city (100'000 people) and basically nothing else on it. That's it; no other topological considerations here.

_Ocean_
- If, roughly between the two continents, a large zone of mist could be represented, that'd be helpful. Otherwise, I'll just add it in myself later.

*Style*
I'm not married to any particular style of map. I'm open to any suggestions.

*Technical information*
I will need this map in as high a resolution as possible, because I will likely zoom on it often.
It will be used pretty much exclusively to be displayed on web-based applications (specifically Roll20 and World Anvil).
I will not be needing any cities marked on this map, because I will mark them myself. 

*Price limit*
I'm willing to go quite high to get a high quality map done to my specifications (up to 300$, higher rates can be negotiated). When you contact me, be sure to include what you would price this commission at, and I will tell you if that is acceptable or not.

*Time limit*
I do not have a time limit for this project, though I suppose I would prefer it done in the first trimester of this year.

*Copyright*
I will not be using this map for commercial purposes, but I will use it often and likely apply (small) modifications to it over time. I do not mind the map being shared or used in the artist's portfolio.

*Contact*
If you are interested, please contact me at the following address: Frederic.Liard.Swiss AT gmail.com. Replace the AT with an @. Please note that I am European and may not answer immediately, but I will get back to you ASAP.

Thank you for taking the time to read this. Hope to hear from somebody willing to undertake this project!

----------


## Domino44

Just sent you some mail!

----------


## CardBearer

Okay, well, that didn't take long at all. Thank you to everyone that sent me an e-mail, I have already picked someone for the job. This thread can now be archived. Thanks again!

----------


## Ralaris

I sent you an email.

----------

